# مرحبا

## Yasmeen

مرحبا 

كيف الحال جميعا؟

Hello everybody

I'm middle eastern and I'd like to practice my English and exchange Arabic in turn. 

Bests 

Yasmeen

----------

## laptor

ياهلا فيك والله

اتمنى ان يفتحون قسم خاص  لمستخدمين جنتو باللغه العربية مقارنة باللغات الاخرى

plz gentoo when will u add arabic part in International Gentoo Users?

----------

## Hsn2020

ياهلا بك

كيف تبيهم يفتحون قسم

وما في المنتدى الا اثنين عرب

انا شفتكم قلت لازم افزع معاكم

i am a ubuntu user

thinking of using gentoo

does it worth it or not?

----------

## NOOF93

السلام عليكم 

الان صرنا ثلاثه

كيفكم

شخباركم  

----------

## s9ifa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :Very Happy:  4 اذن صرنا

----------

## fajfajf

hehe najs

----------

## wolfff

hi all

I think if you want to Speak English fluently as possible to try to stay away even if only temporarily for the Arabic language.

this my personal opinion

----------

## doc235

i lived in lebanon for several years when i was younger and can speak enough lebanese to get around the city of beirut. but i want to learn to read and write it.

anyone interested in helping me will also be helped in thier english

----------

## Maritza R Maas

أنا مرحبا كيف حالك انا جديد هنا

----------

## taif-watan

Hi...Nice to meet you all. I'm Taif from Gaza. Also I woud like to improve my language, so جودوا عليّ!!

فكرة منتدى عربي رائعه، وبالتأكيد ستجلب المزيد من الأعضاء العرب...

احترامي

----------

## bilal..messi

hi<iam bilal in iraq

اهلا انا بلال من العراق

----------

## Zuma4Life

ألا يوجد قسم للأغاني في هذا المنتدى؟ .. أنا أخوكم حازم من مصر

haven't you got a forum for songs and music ? .. I'm your Bro Hazem From Egypt

----------

## Abu_Khalid

سلام جميعا اتمنى نفعل المنتدى العربي 

ان شاء الله يوجد ردود

ابو خالد

----------

## eaglevultur

اخيرا عرب 

السلام عليكم يا عرب

----------

## soad

hi ...

iam olso from arabic world ...  :wink: 

 مرحبا بكم

انا ايضا من العرب

 :)

----------

## joury15

اهلييين 

انا بعد عربيه وتوني مسجله

اخبارككم ..؟

----------

## soad

we are fine joria :) 

naice to meet you ...

هلا بك جورية

----------

## iCan

السلام عليكم .. انا مالك من غزة 

حياكم جميعا

وانا معاكم في فتح قسم للغة العربية  :Embarassed: 

hi , Im Malek from Gaza

welcome all

am with you to open Arabic section   :Embarassed: 

----------

## klklklklkl

بصراحه لا أعرف نظام المنتدى

فهل هذا جزء لمشاركة العرب

----------

## Smart.Boy

 *Yasmeen wrote:*   

> مرحبا 
> 
> كيف الحال جميعا؟
> 
> Hello everybody
> ...

 

يا أهلاً بك و بكل العرب

و إن شاء الله تكونوا جميعا بأفضل حال

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

----------

## ahmgeek

الكثير من العرب مرحبًا يا رفاق

----------

## aboulharret

مرحبا بالجميع.

----------

